# Worked nicely!



## Carl Pepka (Sep 7, 2019)

Thanks to all for the Casein advice, didnt have one problem other than the blanks being very thin width wise.


----------



## Curly (Sep 7, 2019)

Wow!!! That is gorgeous. I'd kill for some blanks like that as I suspect many here would. Masterfully done.


----------



## Fred Bruche (Sep 7, 2019)

That's a gorgeous pen (and blank)! If I may voice my first impression... I'm not convinced by the stripped section (but it might grow on me).


----------



## magpens (Sep 7, 2019)

B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L !!!!!

..... and what was the advice you got ..... about working with Casein ?


----------



## Carl Pepka (Sep 7, 2019)

Fred Bruche said:


> That's a gorgeous pen (and blank)! If I may voice my first impression... I'm not convinced by the stripped section (but it might grow on me).




 Nib is Alternate Casein


----------



## Carl Pepka (Sep 7, 2019)

magpens said:


> B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L !!!!!
> 
> ..... and what was the advice you got ..... about working with Casein ?



 Go easy and no heat.


----------



## Carl Pepka (Sep 7, 2019)

Curly said:


> Wow!!! That is gorgeous. I'd kill for some blanks like that as I suspect many here would. Masterfully done.



Thank you, sir. I dont mind sharing sources even though I've been ignored when asking others. https://www2.theturnersworkshop.co.uk/  If you order tell Vincent I sent you. I dont get anything for it but I'd like him to know. Lots of nice blanks.


----------



## mark james (Sep 7, 2019)

I'll also vote for "that's excellent."  The base blank is beautiful, and unique.

I do like the Casin for the section, but I would like to see something as a transition section between upper and lower blanks (Casin ?).  this would be just to break up the transition (1/4").  The upper and lower do not line up, which is fine and expected, but a break in the visual may be nice.  And I'll freely add that this may be a stupid idea!

Very cool Carl.  Notwithstanding my thoughts, an excellent pen.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 7, 2019)

Awesome work.


----------



## anthonyd (Sep 7, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## leehljp (Sep 7, 2019)

When the front page gets started again, that one should be there!


----------



## Carl Pepka (Sep 7, 2019)

mark james said:


> I'll also vote for "that's excellent."  The base blank is beautiful, and unique.
> 
> I do like the Casin for the section, but I would like to see something as a transition section between upper and lower blanks (Casin ?).  this would be just to break up the transition (1/4").  The upper and lower do not line up, which is fine and expected, but a break in the visual may be nice.  And I'll freely add that this may be a stupid idea!
> 
> Very cool Carl.  Notwithstanding my thoughts, an excellent pen.   Thanks for sharing.



Didnt want to get too complicated, this was just a test of the material to see if it was big enough for a pen and to see if I want to buy more. I agree with you as most of my pens have a piece as a transition between body and nib.


leehljp said:


> When the front page gets started again, that one should be there!



 Thanks, Hank.


----------



## johncrane (Sep 8, 2019)

i also agree with Hank!!


----------



## pshrynk (Sep 10, 2019)

Carl Pepka said:


> Thank you, sir. I dont mind sharing sources even though I've been ignored when asking others. https://www2.theturnersworkshop.co.uk/  If you order tell Vincent I sent you. I dont get anything for it but I'd like him to know. Lots of nice blanks.


He's got some really interesting blanks!  Had to bookmark it...


----------



## Curly (Sep 10, 2019)

Carl Pepka said:


> Thank you, sir. I dont mind sharing sources even though I've been ignored when asking others. https://www2.theturnersworkshop.co.uk/  If you order tell Vincent I sent you. I dont get anything for it but I'd like him to know. Lots of nice blanks.



I succumbed to the desire and temptation and ordered some of that material. Thanks a lot.   Or perhaps I should say   Thanks a lot.  

All the best.


----------



## PFMan (Sep 10, 2019)

Really cool pens!!! I love this blank. I used before and the resultnis outstanding!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl Pepka (Sep 16, 2019)

pshrynk said:


> He's got some really interesting blanks!  Had to bookmark it...



 When Conway Stewart was auctioned off he was the only one to bid on material and he got it all and I do mean all.


----------

